# SF SOLDIER TO RECEIVE THE FREDERICK AWD



## sfmike (Aug 3, 2011)

*Chris Corbin*, Afganistan amputee returned to active duty with SF, to receive The First Special Service Force, Frederick Award, . And he is being flown to Canada to have it presented to him. This is the first that I have ever heard of it, so i am trying to find out a little bit about it. Google gave some info, but i cant get the history on the award itself.

De Oppresso Liber,
Mike Soetaert
B-36


----------



## shortbrownguy (Aug 3, 2011)

I know Chris well. Congrats Brother, you are a inspiration to all that know you.
SBG sends.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations Warrior!  Good on ya!!

RF 1


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 8, 2011)

Inspiring, congrats to him.


----------



## backcountrybase (Aug 24, 2011)

.


----------

